# Wheel Spoke Brush



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm after one, what can you recommend?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Take you're pick:
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ListProducts&db_scid=22


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i would get your self a set of wheel wolies fella as they are great for cleaning alloys.
I haven't long got mine and only used them once but what a joy they are makes me wounder how I managed with out them now


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

+1 for the wheel woolies. Makes wheel cleaning a pleasure.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Got to be Wheel Woolies. If you can get the angled one, makes cleaning the back of spokes so much easier


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Another vote for Wheel Woolies - been using mine for a few months now and so glad I bought them.

Will be getting the angled 'spoke' brush shortly as will be really useful to clean behind parts of the wheel.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Not the yellow megs one or similar variations. Way to harsh on your wheels. Wheel woolies are worth the buck and somewhere sells them loose rather than buying them as a 3 think it might be polished bliss.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Got to be wheel woolies:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

As if you needed someone else to say it too but WW are by far the best designed brushes out there, must admit my EZ brush is just collecting dust since I bought woolies.

They're expensive but once you use them you realise why. Male sure you get the new set that has a longer handle on the medium one :thumb:


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Have been waiting for the Group Buy but doesnt seem to be any progress.

Can anyone confirm these are the right ones (also the cheapest I could find @ £36 delivered). They are listed as a distributor on wheel woolies website also.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/uf/luxury-wheel-woolies.aspx


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

shakey85 said:


> Have been waiting for the Group Buy but doesnt seem to be any progress.
> 
> Can anyone confirm these are the right ones (also the cheapest I could find @ £36 delivered). They are listed as a distributor on wheel woolies website also.
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/uf/luxury-wheel-woolies.aspx


They are the ones I ordered yesterday using the discount code to get 7.5% off! They are the cheapest I could find. I got them for £33.30 delivered. :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

i use a valet pro wheel brush (black handled one) & wheel woolies.

can't go wrong!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

For a budget brush, i think this is pretty damn good....

http://www.martincoxchamois.com/images/luxury-alloy-brush-mogg72.jpg

Bought from my local Boyes store, for £2.25, its good too, alot better than i expected for the price


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

shakey85 said:


> Have been waiting for the Group Buy but doesnt seem to be any progress.
> 
> Can anyone confirm these are the right ones (also the cheapest I could find @ £36 delivered). They are listed as a distributor on wheel woolies website also.
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/uf/luxury-wheel-woolies.aspx


Yep, that's the ones. Great price that.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I guess there's only one winner then! I'll order some later.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have the both sizes of ez detail brushes and a valet pro 1" brush for in by the wheels nuts and then a noodle mitt for the face of the wheel


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I guess there's only one winner then! I'll order some later.


Don't forget to compare prices delivered. If you're choosing on price, Polished Bliss do price match and free delivery.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Brigham1806 said:


> i use a valet pro wheel brush (black handled one) & wheel woolies.
> 
> can't go wrong!


Is your valet pro brush the one with the blue bristles?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone used one of these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Monza-Mic...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item23043d11e7


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dode said:


> Anyone used one of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Monza-Mic...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item23043d11e7


Yea theyre sh1te,broke on the second wheel 
Mike


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

mike41 said:


> Yea theyre sh1te,broke on the second wheel
> Mike


Cheers. Thanks for the in depth review, lol


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dode said:


> Anyone used one of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Monza-Mic...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item23043d11e7


Not that one but something very similar. If it is constructed the same way and I say "if", the part that does the cleaning comes away from the shaft in no time. It is glued on, a bit of warm water and it's own weight nearly brings it off.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dode said:


> Cheers. Thanks for the in depth review, lol


Man of few words lol but honestly this was about the worst I've tried. It really did last 2 wheels. Ive spent a fair few £ s on wheel brushes this past few years before getting a set of wheel woolies,probably enough in fact to have both bought a second set. Hindsights a great thing though.....
Mike


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

mike41 said:


> Yea theyre sh1te,broke on the second wheel
> Mike


Then it probably is the same


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I just bought an angled woolie, but only looking for the biggest one as I only have 5 spoke wheels so no real need for the other 2


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dode said:


> I just bought an angled woolie, but only looking for the biggest one as I only have 5 spoke wheels so no real need for the other 2


I find the smallest one good for wheel nuts and the spaces between my front grille..biggest one does most of my wheels,theyre 5 spokes too, but the medium size is handy for tight areas,the angled ones good for what its meant for. I'm surprised nowhere sells them as a complete set of 4 tbh
Mike


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bit the bullet and went for the wheel woollies from UF, added a few other items to take advantage of the free delivery and discount.

I have been keeping an eye on them for a while TBH and they will no doubt be a welcome addition to my small detailing collection

If I don't like them though i'm holding you all responsible


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I can only agree with what has already been said after using my wheel woolies for the first time today.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Been wanting a set for a while so bit the bullet and ordered a set from UF will see if they live up to the hype


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Another yes here for the Wheel Woolies! I also use Vikan brushes too, great value and seem to last forever!


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a set of these, I asked on an old thread if there was going to be another group buy but haven't heard anything yet so not too hopeful. unfortunately.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320744&page=17


----------

